# House/Techno Musik



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

Tagchen.
Ich kann House Musik bzw. Techno nicht ausstehen. Für mich ist es einfach nur ein computergenerierte, nerviger Klingelton. Und den Gesang kann ich auch net wirklich in die Höhe loben. Denn wenn gesungen wird, dann meistens nur 1 oder 2 versch. Sätze, die sich wiederholen. Auf gut Deutsch gesagt. Ich finde House bzw. Techno Musik...
SCHE**E
Ich wollte gerne wissen ob ihr meine Meinung teilt. Es gibt nur ein "ja" bzw. "nein". Es gibt nichts dazwischen! Bekennt Farbe!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

auf gewissen weise ist es schon kunst ich hörs ab und zu ganz gern


----------



## spectrumizer (18. November 2009)

Wow, schon allein dafür, dass du "Techno" und "House" in einem Satz nennst, gehörst du geteert und gefedert. Ersteres IST Sch***e, ja. Aber House ist Kunst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Ich hab auch nicht abgestimmt, da du zwischen Techno und House keinen Unterschied machst.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

jo stimmt techno und house haben nicht viel gemeinsam^^ vll hätte man die umfrage einen kenner erstellen lassen sollen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

zu techno und house gibts meinerseits ein ganz klares:nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

Na gut, habs geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2009)

ähm euch ist aber schon klar das "techno" der überbegriff für jede elektronische musik ist...ich glaub ihr verwechselt das mit trance
trance und house kotzen übel an
frenchcore, industrial oder minimal sind aber definitiv hohe kunst...jeder der was anderes behauptet ist ein ignorant


----------



## Quietsch (18. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ähm euch ist aber schon klar das "techno" der überbegriff für jede elektronische musik ist...ich glaub ihr verwechselt das mit trance
> trance und house kotzen übel an
> frenchcore, industrial oder minimal sind aber definitiv hohe kunst...jeder der was anderes behauptet ist ein ignorant


sehr schön.
das eine ist kunst, das andere nicht, weil du es also so siehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und frenchcore, industrial und minimal sind keine kunst. 
(sorry, konnte ich jetzt echt nicht lassen... was ist eigentlich frenchcore?)


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

ok
industrial ist manchmal ganz gut, aber ich kann mit "unechter" musik wie techno und alles was dazu gehört einfach nichts anfangen ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> sehr schön.
> das eine ist kunst, das andere nicht, weil du es also so siehst?
> 
> 
> ...



hm war wohl ungeschickt formuliert...wollt damit zum ausdruck bringen das MICH trance und house ankotzen


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

woa leute ganz ehrlich die umfrage ist absolut sinnlos weil techno und house als einzige punkte aufzuzählen von den ganzen elektronischen musikrichtung wie zu sagen es gibt nur death und trash metal :/ das ist doch scheiße


----------



## Tabuno (19. November 2009)

Wie kann man nur auf nerviger Klingelton kommen? oO
So einen Mist hab ich noch nie gehört...
Diese Musik ist einfach Kunst und akzeptier einfach diese Musikrichtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich akzeptiere ja auch euren komischen Death Metal Quatsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf nerviger Klingelton kommen? oO
> So einen Mist hab ich noch nie gehört...
> Diese Musik ist einfach Kunst und akzeptier einfach diese Musikrichtung.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich mag Death Metal eig au net :O.
Und ja, ich respektiere andere Leute Meinung. Aber NACH >>>>MEINER MEINUNG<<<<, dass House und Techno nur nervige Klingeltöne sind. Jeder achtet bei Musik auf andere Aspekte. Wir lernen ja auch in Reli, dass die Wertung einer Sache bzw. Tat davon abhängt, welche Werte man betrachtet.
Man kann Leuten die eigene Meinung (außer mit Gewalt) nicht aufzwingen.
Wenn man jetzt Lieder nur nach musikalischer Kunst bewertet, dann würde "Lieder" von z.B. Beethoven ganz oben stehen. Und je nachdem wie man nach eigener Meinung Musik definiert, kann für einen persönlich die ein Lied Kunst sein, oder einfach nur eben ein "nerviger Klingelton". Und ich würde mal sagen, dass wahrscheinlich alle Musiklehrer auf meiner Schule die Meinung mit mir teilen werden. Also es wird genug Leute geben, die die Meinung mit mir teilen. Aber es würde ja keine House bzw Technomusik geben, wenn sie keiner mag. Wer diese Art von Musik mag, bitte. Doch nach meinem persönlichen Verständnis von Musik, ist House bzw. Techno einfach nur ein "nerviger Klingelton". Dennoch werde ich keine Leute verachten, die es anders verstehen.


----------



## Tabuno (19. November 2009)

Mit Death Metal war allgemein Metal gemeint.(Die Metaler werden mich jetzt hassen^^) Ich kann die Musik einfach nicht ab... Aber es ist doch gut das wir alle andere Geschmäcker haben und nicht alle die gleiche Musik hören.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mit Death Metal war allgemein Metal gemeint.(Die Metaler werden mich jetzt hassen^^) Ich kann die Musik einfach nicht ab... Aber es ist doch gut das wir alle andere Geschmäcker haben und nicht alle die gleiche Musik hören.



*mjölnir über die schulter leg*
was hast du gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. November 2009)

Ah, er hats geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*abstimm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. November 2009)

Ich mag eigentlich nur eine House-Band:



Den Rest ... und vor allem Techno, find ich mittelmäßig bis total schlecht.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Autos sind shice... aber meinen BMW liebe ich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz ehrlich - iwie dumm oder? oO


----------



## Bloodletting (20. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Autos sind shice... aber meinen BMW liebe ich..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö.


----------



## Exicoo (24. November 2009)

Die Musik is einfach geil, um party zu machen... ohne House geht keine party, so meine Meinung!


----------



## Falathrim (24. November 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Die Musik is einfach geil, um party zu machen... ohne House geht keine party, so meine Meinung!


Da komme ich sogar mal mit dem ewig nervigen /sign

Ich hör House einfach immer wenns mir gut geht und ich keine Lust auf "Auf die Fresse!" hab. Das kommt oft vor. Früher mochte ich sowas auch überhaupt nicht, und die meisten Formen von technischer Musik kann ich auch immer noch nicht leiden. Gerade so einen, sorry, scheiß wie Minimal und anderen Elektro-Schmarn. Das ist keine Musik, das ist "Bumm Bumm Bumm" für mich. Bin ich aber auch Fusion-geprägt, wo man bei Minimal immer den vollgedröhnten Drogenopfern ausweichen musste.

House, Trance, Jumpstyle und Shuffle mag ich aber sehr gerne. Und wer meint, dass House keine Kunst ist, dem empfehle ich ein paar "Making-Ofs" von dem DJ-Duo Mysto & Pizzi. Das IST Kunst *g*


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Techno schon Kunst, aber das meiste mag ich einfach nicht. Ich höre sogar öfters elektronische Musik, aber da gehört meistens noch Gesang dazu und auch Instrumente. (Egotronic, The Prodigy usw.)
Also ich war auch schon an einer Disco, wo eigentlich fast nur Minimal (nein keine Drogenparty) abgespielt wurde und muss sagen, es ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber es gibt Musik, die mir weniger gefällt. Wenn ich Minimal zu Hause höre ist es einfach total grottig und irgendwo wo es sehr laut ist, ist es nur noch schlecht. Also ist es meiner Meinung nach auch von der Lautstärke abhängig.


----------



## Palatschinkn (28. November 2009)

Thunderdome ist soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Was ich absolut nicht ausstehen kann ist Heavy Metal.


----------



## Æxodus (4. Dezember 2009)

jo Techno ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, Gibt Harcore, Schranz und so

Naja ich steh auf Trance - Tunnel Trance Force ftw ^^

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Das einzige was is Hohre is House und das nur von Daft Punk und Justice _


----------



## Vartez (4. Dezember 2009)

Hardstyle Hardcore und Happy Hardcore das einzig wahre für mich ^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Frechn House4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is die einzige gute House Musik die ich kenne ^^

Daft Punk <3_


----------



## Tic0 (9. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott ich liebe House. 

Damals hab ich zum großteil noch Rock gehört (tu ich noch immer), aber
hauptsächlich eigtl. nurnoch House und ein wenig Trance.
Techno ist jetzt weniger mein Ding.

Es gibt wirklich auch "stumpfe" Musik. Aber man wird auch Stücke finden, wo
wirklich richtig was dahinter steckt, wo man machen kann was man will, man
wird einfach anfangen abzudancen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 House


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Scooter ist das negativste elektornische Tanzmusik Beispiel, dass ich kenne. Allein der ihr Lied, Hyper, Hyper ist so was von kacke. Der Hanspeter Bexter sagt Haihpper Haihpper wie ne 80 jährige Oma, die noch nie Englisch gehört hat.


----------

